# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Xin Drivers Lenovo G450-T4300

## pizzabon2015

ai có drivers con laptop lenovo g450-t4300 không cho em xin đi.thank.

----------


## thewitcher13

bạn ơi của bạn đây , lựa chọn win bạn đang dùng rồi down nhé 

http://consumersupport.lenovo.com/en/driversdownloads/drivers_list.aspx?categoryid=370748


con máy này khá ngon đây !



*- intel pentium dual core processor
- t4300-2.1.ghz/1 mb/800 mhz
- memory 1024mb(pc3-8500 1066mhz ddr3) up to 4gb
- hdd 250 gb 5400 rpm
- vga intel graphics media accelerator 4500m* bộ xử lý   intel® dual-core™ t4300 (2*2.1 ghz, 1mb cache, 800fsb)  

 
 
 
  bộ nhớ trong   1024mb ddram2 667mhz, up to 4gb  

 
 
 
  ổ đĩa cứng   250gb sata 5400rpm  

 
 
 
  video   intel gma x4500  

 
 
 
  ổ đĩa quang   dvd±rw dl suppermulti  

 
 
 
  màn hình   14.1” tft wxga (1280x800)  

 
 
 
  camera   1.3mpx  

 
 
 
  bluetooth  
 

 
 
 
  fingerprint  
 

 
 
 
  lan support   intel 10/100mbps  

 
 
 
  modem   fax modem 56kbps. v92  

 
 
 
  pin   6 cells  

 
 
 
  thời lượng pin   max 3 hrs  

 
 
 
  trọng lượng   2.2kg  

 
 
 
  màu sắc   black  

 
 
 
  wi-fi   intel pro wireless 3945abg  

 
 
 
  hệ điều hành   pc dos  

 
 
 
  expansion capabilities  
01 x user guide01 x driver install
 





sx : ibm trung quốc

----------


## masterit3838

anh ơi nhưng sao em dùng máy này hay bị lỗi win lắm cứ cài máy ngày lại bị lỗi.em mua được 1thang mà phải cài win đến 10 lần rùi.

----------


## hongluongseo

trời ạ ! máy này là ngon rồi đó .bạn cài win chắc bị lỗi rồi hoặc là bị xung đột quá nhiều driver nên nó thế
bạn hãy cài lại win một lần nữa xem .dùng win xp sp3 là máy chạy nhanh nhất !

----------


## b5fixel

anh ơi thế em đang dùng bản win dung thử thi sau 30 ngày em muon dung tiếp bản đó được không hay phải cài lại win anh.

----------


## ngoclongnb1609

nếu hay bị lỗi win bạn xem lại hệ điều hành của bạn đi, thứ hai là kiểm tra xem máy có virut không, nếu hai phần trên ổn định thì nên kiêm tra lại hdd.
con laptop này dùng cũng bôc, nhưng có điêu cấu hình không đồng đều.chip bus 800 nhưng ra ddr3 chạy bus 1066.

----------


## ebvseo

có thể hướng dẫn em cách kiểm tra không.khoản này em chănng biết gì cả.

----------


## thaymatkinhiphone6s

kiêm tra cái gì :-? nếu kiểm tra cấu hìng thì có thể tìm z-cpu hoặc g cpu về mà kiểm tra nhé bạn

----------


## honglinh

tìm thông tin máy không cần phải dùng bất cừ phần mềm nào cả. bạn hãy vô http://www.ma-config.com/ đây là website phân tích và tìm kiếm driver trực tuyến cho bạn. một vài hướng dẫn cho bạn:
1/ vào http://www.ma-config.com
2/ bấm run "the detection", kéo thanh trượt xuống và chọn tiếp "view fewer install options", chọn "manual install" (nếu máy bạn 32 bits), chọn manual install 64 bits (nếu máy bạn 64 bits). và bạn tải về để cài đặt plugin
3/ khi cài đặt plugin xong. bạn chạy "find the drivers" > "find" để tiến hành tìm driver. sau đó tiến hành download và cài đặt. chúc bạn thành công!

----------

